# Herping Glenmorgan - St George



## XKiller (Mar 13, 2011)

Heres a few pictures of afew reptiles i saw from this weekend herping between Glenmorgan-St George and Dalby sertin spots in each aeras. Leaveing thursday afternoon heading stright to Glenmorgan to stay the night target species for the weekend brigalow Woma..to rub in Dans face lol, De vis Banded snake and pale-headed snake

I was treated with a road covered in mice and frogs, heres afew i botherd to stop for. 
if someone wants to ID them for me that would be good.
Opisthodon ornatus





_Cyclorana alboguttata_ 




Cyclorana novaehollandiae 




Limnodynastes salmini





Driveing around Glenmorgan finding nothing excting i was going to go to sleep, and than i came accross a Grey Snake, i didnet bother takeing more than one photo on the road as i seen 3 Greys weeks earleyer.





And one DOR




Afew 

pics of one i found afew weeks ago.
Hemiaspis damelii










heres afew geckos i pulled over for aswell that night.
_Diplodactylus vittatus_




_Diplodactylus vittatus_




Diplodactylus steindachneri




_Strophurus taenicauda_





Wakeing up at 7am. i took advantage and drove to St George and came accross afew snakes and afew Shinglebacks also
_Trachydosurus rugosus_





Also came accross this Brigalow Woma, unfortuntley the roadtrain in frount of me got to it first, it was still alive them i pulled up next to it i ameditley put it down, i pulled it to the side of the road. Anyway heres a pic of it was very large snake. 





Got to St George ate a pie and got a much needed apple juice and headed back to Glenmorgan, and walked the botantical gargen and found 2 lace monitors and one sand monitor 











I also came accross meny of these skinks hanging around can someone ID it?





Getting on night time and i was hedding to Dalby for the first hour, it wasnt very exciting than i saw what looked like a woma on the side of the road... but i wasnt 100% i decided to turn around and it was a WOMA! i was stoked.. it had recentley had a very bad shed when i found it and wasnt in the best of condition.
Aspidites ramsayi





continued on after awhile of photographing the woma, to come accross a Yellow faced Whip snake.
Demansia psammophis










Got to Dalby woke up at Lake Broadwater, i was going to head home... but i fliped a coin and it said i had to head back to Glenmorgan i was very eager to fina a De Vis Banded snake. as i have never seen a wild one.

Night time came quickley and rained for around 45mins i headed out ameditley after the rain found 4 DOR spotted blacks within 3k's all would have only been run over mins before i got to them..
after haveing not much luck for quite sometime i tryed a road a friend told me to check out... out of Glenmorgan.
drove for around 10mins and came accross a jet black spotted black.. who defentley didnet want me takeing photos of it but i had always wanted to find a wild jet black spotted black.
Pseudechis guttatus





Afer that i dident see anything for hours so i decied to go for a bushwalk dident see much and defentley not my target De Vis banded.. than i came accross this little hatchling, unfortunitly it was shedding made for horribble pics.
Denisonia devisi





Wasnt much bigger than my Cricket ligther




About 

100 meters away from it layed a much larger one.






Haveing found every species i wanted to in that aera i stared to head home, left at 11pm and my house is 5 1/2 hours away. Driveing the road for only min's and came accross another De Vis 





By the time i got to Tara-Dalby i had seen 5 De Vis Banded snakes and meny Spotted blacks i asumed that was it for the night.. got to toowoomba and fog filled the roads driveing about 40ks on the highway came accross a coastal carpet. and i will also add it was 19c when i got to toowoomba





Ended up getting back to my house at 6am and had much overdue sleep and thats abit of what i found on the weekend when i go throught all the pictures i'll add more.
Anyway that was my7 weekend.

Shane


----------



## thals (Mar 13, 2011)

That jet black guttatus is magnificent, beautiful animal and great photos!


----------



## XKiller (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you, i have allways wanted to find a wild Jet black Spotted black, untill now they were black with grey.silver flecks..witch are still nice happy about that one.


thals said:


> That jet black guttatus is magnificent, beautiful animal and great photos!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha, well you can rub the Grey in my face. I found a Woma first so it's ok , but have to find a Grey!


----------



## XKiller (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah that may be true, but ive found 4 alive Grey's.. to one woma lol, 

I found quite afew hatchling snakes Whyle bushwalking in sertin aeras, spotted backs being the mijority of them, rely cranky little snakes that dont sit still, heres afew i took pictures of, found 7 hatchling Spotted black's more pics when i go through them.
Pseudechis guttatus










Shane


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 13, 2011)

Great pics Shane!


----------



## XKiller (Mar 14, 2011)

Cupple more photos for the morning, Cheers for the reply's.

Denisonia devisi, head shot





Pygopus schraderi





Furina diadema, i dident rely bother with this snake.. seen quite afew before.





A very common sight. Pseudechis guttatus DOR





I have been trying to find an Echidna for quite some time the last 2 time's i visited glenmorgan i have seen them heres the one i found on the weekend. there actuctley quite ****ty i no longer like them.





More pics to come soon.

Shane


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 14, 2011)

awesome


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice pics Shane


----------



## viridis (Mar 14, 2011)

Good report mate, both womas look like road kills lol


----------



## XKiller (Mar 14, 2011)

I ID'ed the frog's but i have no idea about the skink's can anyone shed somelight on what it is, ?

Cheers
Shane


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 14, 2011)

Dead womas don't count


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 14, 2011)

Probably Ctenotus robustis (eastern striped skink). 

Echindas taste like pork, so they aren't all bad!


----------



## XKiller (Mar 14, 2011)

well mabye i cant count 2 but defentley 1, but seems like damansia rimacola's dont count eigther.. aye matt? lol



-Matt- said:


> Dead womas don't count


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 14, 2011)

greenrx7 said:


> well mabye i cant count 2 but defentley 1, but seems like damansia rimacola's dont count eigther.. aye matt? lol



What has Demansia rimicola got to do with woma pythons?


----------



## XKiller (Mar 14, 2011)

dont worry matt...

Waruikazi, i have not tryed eating a echinda and i dont think i will try it in the near future.
Ctenotus robustis looks like it.


----------



## eipper (Mar 14, 2011)

those Grey Snakes are really good finds (much better than the Womas)

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 14, 2011)

Yet in the last few weeks, 3 different people on seperate trips have seen atleast 2 or more Greys. Good to see


----------



## XKiller (Mar 15, 2011)

Acupple more pics of the Jet black spotted black.
Pseudechis guttatus










Shane


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice work Greeny , looks like a great trip.


----------



## craig (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow great find with the Grey Snakes!!
Don't take this the wrong way, but how do you get the spelling of the scientific names right when you have trouble with most other words?
I'm pretty sure that skink in Ctenotus robustus.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice finds, man I love Devis, am yet to find one......


----------



## XKiller (Mar 16, 2011)

In fear of sounding like a nerd... i read alot about what i'm passionate about and that happens to be reptile's and spend carefull attention to what thay are and after awhile it just become's a second name. and yes i left school very early but spelling and gramor dont bother me i have microsoft WORD  most of the time i dont bother checking esp when i'm on APS becasue i dont care.



craig said:


> Wow great find with the Grey Snakes!!
> Don't take this the wrong way, but how do you get the spelling of the scientific names right when you have trouble with most other words?
> I'm pretty sure that skink in Ctenotus robustus.


----------



## craig (Mar 16, 2011)

Fair enough, brother.
At least you can rustle up some good snakes, something school would never teach you haha


----------



## XKiller (Mar 17, 2011)

If thay did i might not have left.


craig said:


> Fair enough, brother.
> At least you can rustle up some good snakes, something school would never teach you haha


 
a cupple more pictures

denisonia devisi






Demansia psammmophis





Shane


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 17, 2011)

Great pictures and great find,i cant seem to find anything up here exept one Keelback...Those greys are awesome...


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 17, 2011)

nice finds mate, i wish we had such a diverse range of herps here


----------

